# New Hay



## a7smith7 (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone looking for any new contracts for hay shoot me a pm. The hay is 4x5 orchard and fescue mix hay, hay will be delivered with me paying the majority of the trucking, will ship anywhere in the United States!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

So how much to SW Mn. 56165.By the ton.Send me a PM.


----------

